# Www.foggyfathoms.com



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i got a web page for my yard display.still got a few kinks to work out ,so i hope to have it right soon.let me know what you think so far.

http://foggyfathoms.com/


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

the font for the title is suppose to look like the font on the third page,swampy looking.i don't know why the font only came out on one page.also the links are not working.were new at this web thing.i'm not the sharpest pencil in the drawer anyway,lol. i hope you like what we got so far.its simple and not fancy. wilk


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Either i'm looking the wrong place or i dont see too many pictures. But pirates = good.


----------



## fearnet13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice site, and nice props!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

ive got several pics on there.i'm just basicaly trying to advertise my yard.i'll get it right sooner or later.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Very cool lighting. Love your display. I would suggest adding some more pictures.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

i like the lighting of your display alot! i bookmarked the page!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres more pics.its attached to the links page but its not working.just got to work out the kinks.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow! Can I just say that that was frickin awesome!!!!!


----------

